# redskins peanuts



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

hi folks,

does anyone have ******* peanuts its just looking at the nutritional values they seem quite high in protein

are they any good??


----------



## forza84 (May 28, 2010)

i shouldnt see why they would be bad as long as they are un salted and you dont eat a ton of them


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

yea i buy the big 2.5kg bag and roast my own without salt etc mate, you can also get pink skinned ones. Not sure which is better nutritionally


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Tescos sell roasted monkey nuts, unsalted and in their shells.

Lovely!


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

i bought some ******* peanuts from asda not salted or anything its says for 1/5 of a 250g bag its 15g of protein and 22g of fat lol


----------

